# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van het Zandt (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van het Zandt

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Fydok, Huisartsen, Rotterdam

Adres: Nancy Zeelenbergsingel 811, Rotterdam

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkvanhtzandt.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van het Zandt*

----------

